# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [DELPHI] - Disable Close Button

## Madboy

```
procedure TFMain.FormCreate(Sender: TObject);
var
  hMenuHandle: Integer;
begin
  hMenuHandle := GetSystemMenu(Handle, False);
  if (hMenuHandle <> 0) then
    DeleteMenu(hMenuHandle, SC_CLOSE, MF_BYCOMMAND);
end;
```

----------

